# 7 Dragonball Movies?



## Mystic Aizen (Apr 6, 2009)

"*James Marsters and Justin Chatwin want seven Dragonball films*"  

Link to article:
Naruto and pre naruto have quite the difference in height

I have yet to see Dragonball Evolution in theaters, but if its anything like what fans are saying then God help us all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2009)

If the movies were actually good that'd be ok. But, uhh, given the quality of the first one, this better be a late April Fools joke.


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 6, 2009)

Mystic Aizen said:


> I have yet to see Dragonball Evolution in theaters, but if its anything like what fans are saying then *God help us all*.



I agree I hope that doesn't happen in the future


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 6, 2009)

It won't happen. Hopefully...


----------



## GsG (Apr 6, 2009)

Lol, if this move actually makes more than it's production budget and more back.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2009)

They would probably all be direct to DVD and each one would be substantially worse than its predecessor. 

The 7th movie would basically be Marsters and Chatwin in an arm wrestling competition trying to save Chi Chi from a group of mobsters. Unless Chatwin throws his fight, Chi Chi will be KILLED. Will Goku swallow his pride for the sake of his love? Or will the evil Piccolo with his gang of evil mobsters finally get a victory over the hero?

DBZ: Over the Top!!


----------



## Chee (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow, and I don't even think they will be able to my a second one.


----------



## kakoishii (Apr 6, 2009)

^ I dunno with the unfortunate news that the budget was only $45 million and having made about half that in Asia, I fear this movie will at least make it's money back. I hate to admit, but a seqel is very possible. But 7 movies is obscene, I'd like to think they'd be stopped before they could make it to 3.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 6, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> ^ I dunno with the unfortunate news that the budget was only $45 million and having made about half that in Asia, I fear this movie will at least make it's money back. I hate to admit, but a seqel is very possible. But 7 movies is obscene, I'd like to think they'd be stopped before they could make it to 3.



Wasnt its power level 100 million??

So they tried to sell us a Super Saiyajin and its not even a Part 1 Chaozu


----------



## Chee (Apr 6, 2009)

kakoishii said:


> ^ I dunno with the unfortunate news that the budget was only $45 million and having made about half that in Asia, I fear this movie will at least make it's money back. I hate to admit, but a seqel is very possible. But 7 movies is obscene, I'd like to think they'd be stopped before they could make it to 3.



Sure isn't a smart thing to do.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2009)

Would be a cool gimmick, but I sense there won't be a sequel(depends on the money I guess; after all they did make a Fantastic Four 2)


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm about to go audition.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 6, 2009)

I hope not.

And why does this get its own thread?


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 7, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They would probably all be direct to DVD and each one would be substantially worse than its predecessor.



That would probably happen to the series... if it has one


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 7, 2009)

Nah, it wont go direct to DVD if they make one as long as it makes money. 

Once again, remember "Fantastic Four".


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, let's just hope for the best. :S


----------



## Federer (Apr 7, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> I'm about to go audition.



I'll cheer for you, 

everything is better than the current cast.


----------



## Ic3B0X (Apr 7, 2009)

... they cant feature Marsters and Chatwin every movie
they'll prolly keep adding characters;
vegeta
Krillin
Androids
etc.

yeah that would prolly make it as a series

but if they continue with the current cast and the current plot can they'll die 
oh yeah and they should prolly replace Chatwin and make him Asian


----------



## Stalin (Apr 7, 2009)

Jesus chrisdt, does the director enjoy making shit?


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 7, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Jesus chrisdt, does the director enjoy making shit?



Maybe he likes the the faces people make when they watch it.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 7, 2009)

All I can say is that I hope the first one bombs so no others will me made, ever, ever again.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Apr 8, 2009)

I can't believe they are really serious about this.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 8, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> All I can say is that I hope the first one bombs so no others will me made, ever, ever again.


Oh, seconded.


----------



## Roy (Apr 8, 2009)

I think they'll probably end up making a trilogy..seven is too much


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 8, 2009)

I'd make a ballin Freiza. I totally got the eye-liner and lipstick happening


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 8, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I'd make a ballin Freiza. I totally got the eye-liner and lipstick happening



Watch them get Lil Wayne to play Frieza, and the Backstreet Boys to play the Ginyu force.


----------



## Sasuke RULES (Apr 9, 2009)

*loool

lil wayne 4 frieza 

anyway everybody likes dbz *


----------



## Broleta (Apr 9, 2009)

If they make a second one it will certainly flop. 50% of the people who're going to see the first one are only going to see it cause it's Dragonball and they're interested. Once they see how shit it is you're never going to get them to pay for a sequel.

7? Lol.


----------



## Bender (Apr 9, 2009)

What makes them think we can tolerate 7 DBZ movies when we can barely like 1?


----------



## Kusogitsune (Apr 9, 2009)

I wanna see 'em, it looks just horrible enough to give me a good laugh. Goku as a punk-ass high-school kid? This I gotta see.


----------



## neko-sennin (Apr 10, 2009)

If they're even half as lame as DBE, then I concur wholeheartedly.


----------



## santanico (Apr 11, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> What makes them think we can tolerate 7 DBZ movies when we can barely like 1?



QFT 



Ic3B0X said:


> ... they cant feature Marsters and Chatwin every movie
> they'll prolly keep adding characters;
> *vegeta
> Krillin
> ...



Don't forget Trunks


----------



## Even (Apr 11, 2009)

oh man... I really hope that won't happen...


----------



## Fenton (Apr 11, 2009)

Wait, who would they fight in the seventh movie? Would they just battle the filler villains?

Why would James Marsters want to spend over the next decade of his career doing this? He's better than this shit (Chow as well).


----------



## Evilene (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 14, 2009)

Based off the first movie?

Fail.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 14, 2009)

We must stop these mothafuckas by any means necessary.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2009)

No worries. It flopped and I doubt it will get better. I dont think the movie is a complete waist of time, but I dont see any sequels in the near future.

Most likely, in the future, it will be remade again.


----------



## HumanWine (Apr 14, 2009)

Dragonball Collegiate 

do it now


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2009)

Why can't they adapt manga/anime that actually has a film structure? Like........................Oh shit, there aren't any.


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 15, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> No worries. It flopped and I doubt it will get better. I dont think the movie is a complete waist of time, but I dont see any sequels in the near future.
> 
> Most likely, in the future, it will be remade again.



Yeah that will most definately happen based on what I've heard


----------

